# Berretta 92fs under the barrel rail



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

anybody know what is the best brand to buy and where to get one? i have a buddy with one and wants a acc. rail but doesnt want it to look like crap and would like to see one on a gun b4 he buys...


----------

